# Falar de / em



## Gamen

Em mais de uma ocasião tenho visto a expressão "falar em".
Em espanhol apenas usamos a preposição "de" após "hablar".
Gostaria que alguém me explicasse quando se usa "falar em".

Por exemplo, estas duas construçoes podem se empregar indistintamente?
Nunca falam *de política* enquanto almoçam ou jantam.
De vez em quando falam *em política*.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Dizemos "falar EM público", mas não "falar em política" e sim, " falar DE política".


----------



## Gamen

Mas tenho certeza que alguma vez vi na escrita "falar em" com outro sentido que não lembro agora, mas que em espanhol não existe...
Também em espanhol falamos "hablar en público"


----------



## englishmania

Sim, também se usa _falar em_ no mesmo sentido de _falar de, falar sobre_.

Veja
http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=28473


----------



## Carfer

_'Falar em' _pode ter o sentido de _'mencionar_', como naquela expressão que se costuma usar quando alguém aparece inesperadamente depois de termos falado dela: _'Falei no Diabo e eis que ele aparece'_


----------



## Gamen

Também tenho ouvido: "falando nisso".
Mas então "falar em" é apenas usado em algumas frases feitas, mas o seu uso é restringido, não é?

Falam "restringido" ou "restrito"?


----------



## Istriano

Restrito é adjetivo: _Código restrito_
Restringido é particípio do verbo restringir:_ Já haviam restringido o percurso.

_Com o _uso _se usam os dois.._.
É de uso restrito (_adjetivo_)_
_Seu uso é/está restrito _(adjetivo)
_Seu uso é restringido pelas políticas públicas _(particípio)
_ Tem seu uso restringido. (_particípio_)_


----------



## Gamen

Perfeito. Muito obrigado istriano! Isso é igual ao espanhol.
As diferenças as temos com entregar, aceitar, empregar, expulsar, limpar, ganhar, salvar) já que vocês usam participios irregulares na voz passiva, enquanto nós em espanhol não.

Por exemplo:
As cartas foram entregues
Las cartas fueron entregadas (espanhol)
O aluno foi expulso
(El alumno fue expulsado)
A batalha foi ganha
(La batalla fue ganada)


----------



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.
Retomo este hilo porque sigo sin percibir diferencia entre "falar em" y "falar de". En la expresión en negrita de abajo ¿no podría decir también "falar de"?

"Ela explica que em coaching não se *fala em cura*, mas em eliminar ou minimizar o sentimento de constrangimento que impede as pessoas de alcançarem os seus objetivos". 

Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## patriota

Como foi dito aqui e em outras discussões, a diferença é sutil, _se houver_:

Não se fala em cura. = Ninguém diz que há a possibilidade de cura.
Não se fala de cura. = Não se discute a possibilidade de cura.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Gamen said:


> Em mais de uma ocasião tenho visto a expressão "falar em".
> Em espanhol apenas usamos a preposição "de" após "hablar".
> Gostaria que alguém me explicasse quando se usa "falar em".
> 
> Por exemplo, estas duas construçoes podem se empregar indistintamente?
> Nunca falam *de política* enquanto almoçam ou jantam.
> De vez em quando falam *em política*.



*falar de=falar sobre=hablar de
falar em="mencionar" (E por falar em...)
*
*falar de alguém= falar mal
falar sobre alguém= falar bem*


----------



## Gamen

Ficou muitíssimo mais claro para mim com essas equivalências. Muito obrigado Wames.

Por *falar nisso* = por apenas mencionar esse assunto / Por falar de pasagem sobre esse assunto. / Por falar ao passar desse assunto.
Por favor, não *falemos* mais *disso* que não adianta = não nos alonguemos/detenhamos mais nesse asunto.

Parece-me que estão *falando de mim* = Parece-me que  estão dizendo corbras e lagartos de mim. 
Estão falando *sobre mim*= Estão falando bem de mim, estão me elogiando.

¿Está correta minha interpretação?


----------



## WAMES.UY

Gamen said:


> Ficou muitíssimo mais claro para mim com essas equivalências. Muito obrigado Wames.
> 
> Por *falar nisso* = por apenas mencionar esse assunto / Por falar de pasagem sobre esse assunto. / Por falar ao passar desse assunto.
> Por favor, não *falemos* mais *disso* que não adianta = não nos alonguemos/detenhamos mais nesse asunto.
> 
> Parece-me que estão *falando de mim* = Parece-me que  estão dizendo corbras e lagartos de mim.
> Estão falando *sobre mim*= Estão falando bem de mim, estão me elogiando.
> 
> ¿Está correta minha interpretação?



*Sí, tu interpretación está correcta, pero no conozco la expresión "dizer cobras e lagartos de alguém" **, no te digo que está incorrecta, pero nunca la escuché.*


----------



## Gamen

La saqué del diccionario de WR. Quise traducir con esa frase nuestra expresión en español "hablar pestes de alguien" (hablar muy mal de alguien)


----------



## WAMES.UY

*"Hablar pestes de alguien" sería "falar mal de alguém pelas costas"*


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias.


----------

